# Ultra Lite Elite Cavalier Tab Review



## hardwarehank (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got this tab, and I like it so much better than using my old glove. The dual layers of leather make it soft on your fingers, but a bit stiffer on the string so it doesn't mold much even on my 65# bow. The string that holds it on your middle finger is nice and soft, and the tab is very comfortable overall. My groups are definitely noticeably tighter after switching, and my middle finger doesn't go numb after a shooting session.  I highly recommend this product. It was bought and shipped quickly from here


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

My favorite hunting tab.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm interested in these but don't know how to size one [small ,medium ,large] when ordering . also still don't get why the stiff back [away from finger tips] portion . lastly the part that holds string also seems stiffer than my tab which lets me feel the string , it makes me worry i might shoot when i don't intend to . hope i'm not stealing your post . thanks


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

does this tab have a ''spacer'' on back ? still like info on sizing tab as i just bought a bateman and find it uncomfortable .


----------

